# new cain sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

.......


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lol I usually like all your stuff but this one is terrible lol ..


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

what !!! lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

N1™ said:


> what !!! lol


hahaha.. Looks like the whole sig is just Falling apart haha .. i mean its unique but lol not diggin it..

Your better then that.. Can we get a Ban here lol:bye02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> hahaha.. Looks like the whole sig is just Falling apart haha .. i mean its unique but lol not diggin it..


it was suppose to give the impression of crushing


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

N1™ said:


> it was suppose to give the impression of crushing


I get what your going for.. would look better if only Nogs face was crushing because of the hard blow.. but i dunno man im just not diggin it..


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I get what your going for.. would look better if only Nogs face was crushing because of the hard blow.. *but i dunno man im just not diggin it*..


well then **** you :thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i think its a pretty dirty sig 

i would go for more of a mexican feel myself but i like the vibe of it. a row of beaten down Kongo, Rothwell and Nog would also be pretty cool.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The effect is far too strong, and kills it a bit. I love it on the lettering, and around nog. But it dominates the entire sig and loses alot of quality imo. I liked the idea though.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i agree, it's doesn't look right.


I like the concept but i feel like it's overdone.


You should try to tone it down and you would end up with a much more aesthetically appealing signature.


----------

